

Welfare state led to the riots in England? - spottiness
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2011/08/14/welfare-state-led-to-the-riots-in-england/

======
zeemonkee
Why does anyone bother listening to this pontificating, clueless idiot any
more ? Because he helped crash a crappy hilariously-named CMS product into the
ground over a decade ago ?

I mean, I wouldn't write a blog post about the American Tea Party, for
example, because I know too little of the forces of modern US politics,
culture and economics giving rise to the phenomenon and would come off as a
clueless idiot if I tried to do so. What makes Greenspun such an expert on the
UK ?

------
arkitaip
This is a pretty awful, short article with idle speculation. Why are you
posting this on HN?

~~~
spottiness
The debate below the article is very interesting.

